# Take the test: What's my real age?



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2016)

BBC thing:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/guides/zg3hk7h

Apparently my biological age is one year less than my actual age. At the end you get a screen that you can play with to see what would improve your score, however it's a bit unfair! If I had never smoked then I would have knocked 13 years off my actual age, but it's not something I can 'improve' is it? I haven't smoked for over 20 years and have been told that my risks are now similar to someone who has never smoked, but this quiz says it was hardly worth stopping...


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> BBC thing:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/guides/zg3hk7h
> 
> Apparently my biological age is one year less than my actual age. At the end you get a screen that you can play with to see what would improve your score, however it's a bit unfair! If I had never smoked then I would have knocked 13 years off my actual age, but it's not something I can 'improve' is it? I haven't smoked for over 20 years and have been told that my risks are now similar to someone who has never smoked, but this quiz says it was hardly worth stopping...


Did this earlier, actual age 60, biological age 45. I had a play around at the end, and could have got it down to the 30s if I was optimistic and fasted for several days, apparently. Seems unlikely!
In actual fact, I feel about 100 at the moment, I did too much DIY the other day and pulled a muscle somewhere under my left shoulder blade. I'm walking round like Quasimodo at the moment!


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't feel 16 years younger at this moment, but maybe I will as the day progresses


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 12, 2016)

Took the test, I am 39 and its showing my biological age as 31. I'll take that!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Apr 12, 2016)

Real age 23
Biological age 31! Oh no!!


----------



## Amigo (Apr 12, 2016)

Wouldn't dare take it...it would probably flash up, 'And you're still above ground?'


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 22, 2016)

You might be surprised, Amigo!  There is no section about pre-existant diseases, which I thought a bit odd - I'd have expected having several of those might raise our bodies' ages a bit.

I am really 50 but my body age is apparently 40, which would be nice, if I believed it.  Most days I feel more like 80  

It reckons if I exercised regularly my body age would be 33, which is very funny - actually, with ME if I exercised regularly I'd be in hospital feeling 100 ...


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2016)

My 23 yr old daughter did the test, and came out at a body age of 20. So far so good. But then it told her if she was more optimistic and owned a dog, she'd have a body age of......8 !!!! She'd have to shrink a bit!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2016)

Robin said:


> My 23 yr old daughter did the test, and came out at a body age of 20. So far so good. But then it told her if she was more optimistic and owned a dog, she'd have a body age of......8 !!!! She'd have to shrink a bit!


Utter tosh!  

I remember Flora doing a similar 'Heart Age' test a few years ago. The simple fact that you put yes to diabetes instantly wrote you off with no hope, despite the fact that I reckon diabetes - and the adaptations I have made to stay healthy with it - has improved my life chances. Fair enough if you do nowt about it, but as with this quiz, if you effectively live without it (like me and smoking for the past 21 years) then you shouldn't be weighted the same as someone who has it as a current, uncontrolled problem.


----------

